# Workshop Manual



## stag (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi All.
I'm looking for a good workshop manual for my 2004 x-trail t30 but with so many around how do you know if it is a good one or not.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What is your actual concern? You just need to make sure you have one for the 04 to 06 version, and that it covers your engine type.


----------



## stag (Feb 5, 2017)

I'v seen lots on ebay but are they the full ones or just parts of them that they have put on a disc.
I like to have a look or get some advice from others that have got good ones.
Buy once buy good.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

??? Why not ask the ebay seller?
I got mine about 5 years ago from a free download I found. It was complete for a series 2 T30 ( prior to 04 they are series 1 T30s).
Depending upon country where you are there were different options-- mine is the 2.5 gasoline version. If yours is diesel or the 2.0 engine you want a different version to cover your engine, but the rest interior, suspension, etc will be the same for all.

Do not know if it still works but if you join the X trail page on Facebook they were offering a link for a free download of the manual. Most likely a compressed zip file.

But a quick shows this guy has a great rating and recent positive reviews for the X trail manual he is selling

NISSAN XTRAIL X-TRAIL 2001-2007 FACTORY WORKSHOP SERVICE MANUAL 4X4 T30 SERIES | eBay

or here a free link and these work but you have to download each section

https://carmanuals2.com/brand/nissan/x-trail-2004-5041


----------



## red626 (Jan 12, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> or here a free link and these work but you have to download each section
> 
> //carmanuals2.com/brand/nissan/x-trail-2004-5041



Thats an awesome link quadraria10. Thank You for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You are welcome red626. Hope its helpful for you.


----------



## bernvern (Jan 29, 2020)

I bought a very cheap complete CD workshop manual from this company absolutedeals2you


----------

